# My Top 30 Player of the Year Predictions for 2015



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

We are just about a week away from the beginning of the 2015 LPGA season. 
With 34 tournaments on the schedule (including the Solheim Cup), this year promises to be the most interesting season ever. 

Here are my top 30 picks for the 2015 LPGA Player of the Year: (last year's actual finish is in parenthesis) 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: My Top 30 Player of the Year Predictions for 2015


----------

